# 5 gallon DIY rock module



## famousdan314 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, spent a little time putting together a small 5 gallon tank with a DIY rock module. The rock itself is made up of the common styrofoam and concrete. I used a magnet and some silicone on the bottom to hold it in place. It actually takes up less space than it appears since there is a huge cave running through it. So far it has been holding up great, i'm getting ready to add a plant. Was curious if the size is sufficient enough for a fry tank. Im hopping one of my malawi females will be holding soon and was curious if it would be large enough to house some fry pior to going into the main tank. I have a whisper HOB filter for a 10-15 gallon tank so im filtering pretty decently. Im using a submersible heater inside the filter slot. In addition, I am running an air stone for water movement and oxygen exchange. Here are some pics, also let me know what you think of the module.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

looks good lets see some fri in there


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice job on the DIY background, I really like it.

I do think you will have problems raising Malawi fry in that small of a tank because it seems more difficult to keep the water parameters under control.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks great. I don't know about fry. But I think a pair of Brevis would work.


----------



## famousdan314 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats what I was afraid of. Perhaps ill just keep a few non cichlid fish in there for my daughter. Thnx for your feedback.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you happen to have any pics of the background before you installed it in the tank? I really do enjoy the way it looks and it gives some character to a small tank.

Have you considered making it a Red Cherry Shrimp tank? It would look awesome , especially with some live plants. You will just need to put a sponge pre-filter over the filter intake to prevent having chopped shrimp!!


----------



## famousdan314 (Jun 28, 2010)

Deeda, I am not sure if i took any pre- installation pics ill have to look and see. I used the same exact technique for my 40g but simply in a smaller form. Ill try an explain the small differences. Since the tank is an acrylic tank, I had to use a magnet to hold it in place along with some silicone on the bottom apparently silicone doesn't adhere very well to plastic. I used a large magnet algae cleaner and cut out a hole for exactly half of the magnet and then siliconed it into the back of the styrofoam rock. I then siliconed a thin piece of plastic over it and then concreted the whole thing minus the bottom. Luckily the tank came with a weird top brace for the cheap filter it came with and that also helps to hold it in place. I used a small piece of plastic pipe approximately 3/4" ID to run the intake tube of the filter down the background to a large hole. I used a pretty fine mesh to cover the intake tube hole, so I think it would be shrimp safe. I broke today and went out to my LFS and purchased three neon tetras and a guppy, I also added in one fiddler crab for fun. I left some head space so Mrs.Crab can climb up and get some fresh air. I planted an anubius and then added a tiny piece of drift wood, more like drift twig...lol. Hopefully everyone will be healthy ill try and update or post new pics soon.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd just like to compliment your background. That's one of the most attractive small tanks I've seen on here.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The background looks great, good job!


----------



## famousdan314 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well done. It looks awesome.


----------

